# Enum-Class valueOf Function?



## sirbender (11. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

Ich will generell die Enum-valueof(String) methode nutzen. Kann mir jemand allgemein zeigen wie das geht?

Dabei habe ich keinen Zugriff auf ein von mir erstelltes Enum wie z.B. USAState. Wenn ich das haette wuesste ich wie ich es nutzen muss.

Allerdings ist valueof eine statische Methode...sie solllte sich also auch ohne eine spezifische Enum Instanz ausfuehren lassen.


----------



## The_S (11. Mrz 2009)

Java Blog Buch : 06.05 Enumerations

Mit valueOf bekommst du das Element, das mit dem Namen assoziiert wird. bsp.:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]Land usa = Land.valueOf("USA");[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------

